# Hello from a Geezer



## DGF (Mar 23, 2008)

I have looked at this site for a while and am impressed by the wealth of knowlege here. I am not a martial artist, but I have had experiance with stage combat. I have some very strong opinions on that subject. I wrestled in college and was a YMCA boxer in highschool. In my younger days ( a long time ago) I was involved in several barfights etc. So, I am not exactly a virgin, but certainly not an experianced street fighter.

I am retired and have some small disabilities. For exercise I walk. We have over 55 miles of paved walking paths here in Reston VA and I use about 3miles of them on a nearly daily basis. Gang grafiti has begun showing up on the walls of the underpasses giving me pause about walking unarmed. I ordered a Cane from "Wooden Steel", oak with an agressive crook, octagon shaft brass tip with a rubber bumper. I also ordered a DVD on cane defence from Shami productions. I will be posting my thoughts on this in the weapons section of this forum.

I look forward to chatting with all of you and getting your opinions on "seniors" defending themselves with a cane.


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 23, 2008)

hi welcome to the forum...im also not experienced martial artist.
have a nice day


----------



## DGF (Mar 23, 2008)

On second thought, perhaps someone could suggest a thread for me to post my questions about cane defence. On looking at the threads I see several that appear to be germain. So, being a newbie I will seek guidence.

Thank you


----------



## harold (Mar 23, 2008)

DGF said:


> On second thought, perhaps someone could suggest a thread for me to post my questions about cane defence. On looking at the threads I see several that appear to be germain. So, being a newbie I will seek guidence.
> 
> Thank you


 
Welcome to the forums. I would suggest you post cane questions in the Hapkido forum. That particular martial art is renowned for its cane defense techniques.


----------



## DGF (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you Harold. I will do that. Hello Kingindian, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome and Happy posting


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## grydth (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome, and I hope you find what you are seeking.

One of the most damaging myths in America is that there is no place in the martial arts for elders, persons with disabilities. persons not in the best shape.  In fact, those people have a wide variety of arts to choose from - and may benefit as much or more than young people.


----------



## myusername (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome To MT  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the board, DGF.


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 23, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## iwingchun (Mar 23, 2008)

Hellow
Enjoy your stay !


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 23, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi *DGF*

I add my welcomes to the pot and second what *grydth* had to say above.

A small question, you wouldn't happen to be an Englishman 'abroad' by any chance?  I just ask as 'geezer' is very much Southern (England) slang.


----------



## DGF (Mar 24, 2008)

Sukerkin, no I am a Colonist, born and bred, from South Dakota now in Virginia. Thanks for the welcome. As I said using the cane would be an absolute last resort, plus it may be good exercise for these old bones, Ill never be in the shape I was as a youngster but I can improve the shape I am currently in.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT - I really enjoyed Reston!  nice town


----------

